# Good basic Pressure Canner Cookbook/websites/blogs



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a new Presto Pressure Canner for my birthday. :nanner: I have never pressure canned before, but I am proficient in basic waterbath canning (tomatoes, peaches, jams and the like...) I would like a good end all, be all pressure canning cookbook or perhaps some good comprehensive websites or blogs. No weird gourmet recipes, more like canning meat and leftover soup, and broth and canning beans. I'd also love something with all the caveats and do's and don'ts for pressure canning (I'm nervous) and maybe even a pictorial hold my hand, walk through like the Ball book has for canning peaches.

This is what I got: http://www.amazon.com/Presto-23-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B0000BYCFU


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

National Center for Home Food Preserving -

NCHFP


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree. NCHFP has all the info on how-to use a PC, dos and don'ts, recipes for all the basics you mention, etc. Some of the online blogs on pressure canning are ok. Some of them are so full of unsafe info they are scary! 

Great books are Ball Complete Book of Home Food Preservation and So Easy to Preserve


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

wagvan said:


> I got a new Presto Pressure Canner for my birthday. :nanner: I have never pressure canned before, but I am proficient in basic waterbath canning (tomatoes, peaches, jams and the like...) I would like a good end all, be all pressure canning cookbook or perhaps some good comprehensive websites or blogs. No weird gourmet recipes, more like canning meat and leftover soup, and broth and canning beans. I'd also love something with all the caveats and do's and don'ts for pressure canning (I'm nervous) and maybe even a pictorial hold my hand, walk through like the Ball book has for canning peaches.
> 
> This is what I got: http://www.amazon.com/Presto-23-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B0000BYCFU


Read the manual, seriously. It has all the procedures and pictures you need. Plus some recipies. I got the 16qt one and I know its the same. Get the 5-10-15lb weight for it so you don't have to babysit the gauge. 

*In the manual is a couple of pages where they run you through pressure canning a couple of quart jars of water to get used to the operation and timing. *That was helpfull to me since my flat top stove has a hard time pushing my 16 quart to boil. First time I used it I thought it would never come to a boil. Once I get her going though I can dial it back to 6 and walk away.

Now, I'm getting really used to it. I canned all my venison stew meat this year. Put up 25 pints of meat over the holidays, plus 16 quarts of turkey stock. Next weekend I have three turkeys from Thanksgiving sales that I plan to can.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats! I got one for Christmas and am in the same boat -- I've never used a pressure cooker before, let alone a pressure canner. My old water bath canner was rusting, so I figured why not kill two birds with one stone?

Thanks for the links, everyone; very helpful!


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I find the step-by-step tutorials, with pictures, on this site extremely helpful: http://www.pickyourown.org/allaboutcanning.htm


----------

